# Warby's New Weightloss journal



## Warby

Hi, I'm Warby. I am 39 years old, 5'2, and I weigh 147 pounds. Boo! I have small boobs and a medium frame, so I should lose 25-30 pounds.

I have four kids. My youngest is 15 months now so I should probably stop calling it "baby weight", as it is just plain old fat. I am still breastfeeding, though. 

My "plan" is to try to eat sensibly (stop pigging out on junk food), get more exercise, and allow the odd treat now and then.

Stalkers/commenters welcome!


----------



## Warby

I had a pretty good day today. The baby slept through last night so that was good. I went on my treadmill for 47 minutes this morning (that's how long it takes me to watch an episode of Nip/Tuck on Netflix). Tonight we went to a very large mall and I walked all the way around it.

I have a fitbit flex, which I love. My goal is 10000 steps/day and I have reached that goal 6 out the past 7 days. Today I am about 400 over the goal, but it is really more. I pushed the stroller for most of that long mall walk (took an hour, though around 15 minutes of that was actual shopping), but my fitbit is terrible for recording steps when my arm is not swinging normally (like pushing a stroller or shopping cart). I would say that my total was more like 13500. I know that regardless of what fitbit says, I did get the exercise, but I like to see it recorded.


----------



## GingerPanda

Here for stalking and cheering duties! :wave:


----------



## Warby

Hi GingerPanda!

I was doing laundry yesterday and looking at my beautiful clothes in my closet. I am too fat for 85% of them! Funny, when it could wear them I still considered myself fat, and now I would love to be that size again.

Right now I am the heaviest that I have ever been (non pregnant). Part of it is breast feeding (my body likes to hold on to fat after initially helping to lose it), part of it is lack of sleep as my youngest has been a terrible sleeper, part of it is my metabolism slowing down. But if I'm honest, 90% of it is due to poor choices on my part. 

I seem to go in waves of willpower and am feeling pretty strong right now.

One of my husband's best friends is getting married this summer- in Ireland! So excited for him. DH and our youngest and I are going. I know that we will take lots of photos of us in Ireland, and I don't want to look all fat in the photos. Also, I refuse to buy a larger sized fancy dress. I have several nice ones that don't fit now.


----------



## Warby

Made myself a weight loss ticker....looking forward to moving it!


----------



## GingerPanda

You will look stunning in your dress, I'm sure.

Jealous of you getting to go to Ireland! We were going to spend two weeks in the UK this summer/fall with the money we saved by doing a natural MC instead of a D&C, but the government took it all for taxes and we don't get to go now. :(

Maybe next year, and you can give me ideas on places to go! Where is the wedding?


----------



## Warby

It's in Slane...not too sure about the geography of Ireland. We're a little but nervous about driving there. We live in Canada so we drive on the right and the steering wheel/driver is in the left seat. In Ireland, not only do they drive on the left, but most vehicles are standard so it is also shifting with your left hand. Sounds like a lot to figure out but others who have done it say that we'll catch on pretty quickly.


----------



## GingerPanda

I love Canada. We went to Toronto for one weekend and didn't want to leave. :haha:


----------



## Warby

I am also quite fond of Canada. Some exceptions made due to weather and current Prime Minister.

So, it is 10:39 am right now. I didn't get out of bed until 9:30 or so, which was quite lovely. I just finished eating and I guess you could term it brunch..won't be hungry again for a while.

I had a latte that my daughter brought to me in bed (so sweet!). Just coffee and 1% milk.

Then got up and had a glass of water. Then made a smoothie (more 1% milk, fat free sugar free greek yogurt, and frozen berries). Yum. Also had some scrambled eggs with ham and cheese. Then I had another glass of water and now I am sipping a second cup of coffee. High protein/low carb seems to work well for me. I am also very cognizant of my calcium and vitamin D intake (all our milk here has vitamin D added), so this meal was a pretty good choice.

We are going to go to the zoo today which is a lot of walking around. I am wondering if I should try wearing my fitbit around my ankle today because I am sure I will be pushing the stroller quite a bit. I'd worry about losing it, but I suppose it would be OK if I wore it inside my sock.


----------



## Warby

2 big cups of coffee + 2 large glasses of water + smoothie = peeing all the time.


----------



## GingerPanda

Have fun at the zoo! I think it would be safe in your sock.


----------



## Warby

I ended up taking the sensor out of the wristband and putting it in my pocket. Seems to have worked. I went from the first light flashing when we left to the last light flashing now.


----------



## GingerPanda

Way to go! :thumbup:


----------



## Warby

Breakfast today: a smoothie, one piece of whole wheat toast with cheese spread, coffee, water.

Mid morning: Starbucks skinny vanilla latte. Yum.

Lunch: chopped salad (lettuce, spinach, tomato, cucumber, green pepper, turkey, bit of cheese), water.

Supper: turkey burger on whole wheat bun with lettuce, tomato and cheese, salad, water.

Got 11000 steps today!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sounds great!


----------



## Warby

I meant to weigh myself this morning but I forgot, and now I have had a coffee, water and smoothie.

I used to weigh myself daily, but the normal fluctuations tend to discourage me. I think I will weigh in twice a week or so.


----------



## Warby

Good day today, but a bit hectic. There was a cancellation at the allergy doctor's and my son was on the cancellation list, so they said we could come in at 12:30. He tried peanut butter for the first time and had a pretty bad allergic reaction, so I was happy to get in. It did mean a whole lot of rushing around, but I made it all work.

Breakfast: smoothie (apparently I am in some sort of a "smoothie phase" right now), coffee, water.

Lunch: chicken torpedo (chicken breast stuffed with cheese and jalepeno peppers, wrapped in bacon). Yum. These were on sale at the grocery store. Only 4g of carbs. I meant to have salad with it but ran out of time. I had water.

Snack: greek yogurt (fat and sugar free).

Supper: Skinnytaste honey sesame chicken (every Tuesday is crockpot night around here), rice, baby carrots, water.

I am treating myself to a Jello no-sugar-added chocolate mousse cup. It is pretty tasty! 50 calories, 2 g net carbs, a gram of fibre. 

and I managed over 16000 steps!


----------



## GingerPanda

Awesome day!


----------



## Warby

Weighed in today, down a pound and a half. I wish it could all be gone overnight (wouldn't that be great!) but I am moving in the right direction.

I've decided that I will treat myself to a pedicure when I hit the 5 pounds lost mark.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hm! I have a big long-term reward, but I should probably set little rewards for myself, too. That sounds like an awesome idea!


----------



## Warby

Breakfast: smoothie (shocker!), coffee, water.

Lunch: 4 pieces of bacon, 2 eggs fried in the bacon grease (so bad but so good!!!), strawberries, water. I knew I would be having a potato at supper so I skipped the toast. All that protein and fat kept me full and satisfied all afternoon.

snack: ff sf greek yogurt cup

Supper: pork chops, roasted cauliflower, twice-baked potato (just one half of a potato, really).

I will have a jello ff sf chocolate mousse cup in a bit here.

I went to the gym today! First time in a while. I have been walking lots lately, but decided to return to the gym. I did an hour on the treadmill and even tried some running intervals. Also went for a walk tonight. I am about to break 16 000 steps. Feeling good!


----------



## Warby

Thursday I went for a nice long, hilly walk with a friend, and got over 15000 steps. Ate well that day.

Weighed in on Friday and while the pounds are not flying off, I lost a bit more.

Friday morning I took my three oldest to the dentist. Long and boring, and no chance to do any walking. I went to work afterwards and pretty much sat at my computer the whole time. I did not get my 10 000 step goal, and I also ate some not over healthy (but pretty tasty!) food for supper.

Today is a new day. The weather is terrible! I have decided that today I will do my 10000 steps plus whatever I need to do to bring my two day total to 20000.


----------



## marie-louise

Hi there, you are doing really well! I have lost over 60 pounds in the past year and it is mainly due to small dietary changes and consciously trying to move more so you are doing all the right things! I'm in Ireland and I hope you enjoy your Irish wedding! Prepare for a late night!


----------



## Warby

Thanks Marie-Louise!

Well, I derailed in a big way. My period returned (first time in over two years) and I did not cope well with the surge of hormones. For supper th first night, I ate a giant bag of potato chips and a bowl of ice cream. I did manage to still get my 10 000 daily steps every day but one.

I am back on track now but am being kind to myself so won't weigh myself until next week.


----------



## GingerPanda

Two years! Wow! That is bad for you! Were doctors never able to induce one with Provera or something? My doctor cited some studies to me, saying that if you had less than three periods a year and weren't on some sort of BC or drug that caused it, that you would be at higher risk for reproductive cancers as you aged.


----------



## Warby

No, it was because I was taking the pill where you take them continuously for a few months. I didn't take them very well, because then I got pregnant. Had baby, breastfed, and begin "minipill" which also keeps you from menstruating. 

It was a nice ride, while it lasted!


----------



## Warby

So, good news/bad news. I am getting a lot of exercise! I find I am very competitive with my fitbit. I have fitbit friends and fitbit gives a ranking based on total steps from the last 7 days. I am on top, and I like to stay on top. That means lots of walking for me (15000 + steps a day lately!).

The bad news is, I am not seeing the results on the scale. It is very frustrating and makes me want to give up. My eating is pretty good. I am not perfect, sometimes having the odd treat or second helping. But I am infinitely better than I was before I started exercising and generally making good food choices, so you would think I would see a difference. I don't think I am eating too little, either. I am trying to limit carbohydrates but I will have higher-fat foods like cheese and bacon (sometimes).

I didn't do measurements to start with. My body looks the same and I haven't noticed a difference with how my clothes fit.

Grr.


----------



## GingerPanda

You really need to take measurements! I haven't seen a difference in the mirror either, but (like you noticed on my journal) I've lost 3" off my waist. I have barely lost any weight, so the scale sucks. Measurements are your friends!


----------



## Warby

I probably should take measurements; I think I am just avoiding actually seeing such big numbers. Stupid, I know. My thighs are a certain size whether I measure them or not.

A little bit of progress, I think. A couple of weeks ago I wore a skirt that was very tight. Not tight in a sexy "look at me" way. Tight in a "this skirt is too small for me but I am wearing it because I am too fat for most of my clothes and this one is too small but I can still put it on" kind of way.

I wore it again yesterday and it was just tight- instead of very tight. Not a raving review but I will take it.

I plan to weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## GingerPanda

If it weren't for measurements, I'd be convinced I was making no progress. I'm sure you're doing awesome!


----------

